# Tattoos



## Alex/01 (Mar 26, 2019)

How are tattoos looked at in the trade? I’m talking hands, full sleeves etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

I’m a union commercial finisher and a lot of guys got tats.quite a few guys in the Philadelphia local have put a lot of time in there sleeves I got few It’s construction brother


----------



## drythewall (Sep 3, 2019)

Not really a big deal to most customers.


----------



## fredericton (Sep 24, 2019)

Pretty common for us in Painting


----------

